# 1st Fatty - Meatloaf - w/Qview



## skeetermarine (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay, here is my first attempt at making a fatty!  Just put it on the smoker, so it should be ready around 6pm or so tonight.

Here are a few pictures to see what I tried to do...

The Cast of ingredients.  Bacon, Ground Beef, pulled pork, onion, red pepper, green pepper, Jalapeno, Apple wood smoked cheddar cheese, and blue cheese.








I julienned the red and green peppers, and sliced about a half of a white onion.  Used about a 1/2 can of sliced Jalapeno's.







Cubed up the Smoked Cheddar and Blue Cheese.







Rolled out the hamburger meat, used a little salt and pepper, and Garlic salt on the meat before I rolled it out.







Started laying out my bacon weave!  Several pictures to follow...































Laid out the ground beef on top of the Bacon Weave.







Put a layer of pulled pork on top of the ground beef!







Added the Cheddar and Blue Cheese on top of the pulled pork.







Put the peppers and onions in a skillet with a little butter to saute them.  When they were almost done, I added the Jalapeno's.













Added the Peppers, and onions to the top of the mixture.













Got it all rolled up, without loosing too much of the stuffing...













And into the smoker!  I figure about 5 hours from now, it will be ready to slice and eat.  More pictures to follow as I bring it out of the smoker...













Let me know what you all think?  Suggestions, things I should do different, better...  Thanks all.


----------



## big andy a (Jan 16, 2012)

Should be done by now . . .  How was it??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Curt.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 16, 2012)

looking good so far. Cant wait to see the finished pics.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2012)

I like that combo of fixin's...JJ


----------



## skeetermarine (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments!! It was awesome, better than I thought it would be.  I think though that I may have left it in just a little to long.  I was smoking it at about 240 and I left it in for about 3 1/2 hours.  Here is pictures of the finished product.  I hadn't really thought about side dishes so we just grabbed some leftovers out of the fridge.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey man glad it finally got cleared for you - it looks great


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2012)

It doesn't get any better than that! Great combo of ingredients!


----------



## thin blue smoke (Jan 17, 2012)

Great Q-view and an even better looking fatty.

Like the idea of the pulled pork.


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 17, 2012)

looks great


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 17, 2012)

great job on the fattie !!!!!!!


----------



## skeetermarine (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the great comments, thinking about doing one of the pizza fatties for the upcoming Super Bowl.


----------



## venture (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome!  You got it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome looking fatty. As Al said great combo of ingredients.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice looking fattie!  Had to taste great!


----------



## dj mishima (Jan 17, 2012)

Lookin good!


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow nice job bet it was taste


----------

